# Cabe (caber) + infinitif (informar /destacar....)



## Nathie

Hola! 
tngo 1 consulta cómo podría traducir al frances esta expresió:
"Cabe informar que las exportaciones"
gracias =)


----------



## otichoc

¡Hola!

Se me ocurre este ejemplo:

"À signaler la diminution nette des concentrations..."

= Cabe destacar una disminución sensible de las concentraciones...

Quizá puedes utilizar la misma fórmula, pero mejor espera el comentario de algún nativo 

Un saludo,


----------



## sofiebr

Hola Nathie
Podrias darnos la frase entera por favor?


----------



## Therpsicore

¡Hola a todos! ¿Cómo se traduciría "...ha obtenido premios en concursos entre los que cabe destacar..." ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

... parmi lesquels on peut signaler/ retenir

Espera otras propuestas
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que, aparte de las fórmulas indicadas por Martine, podríamos emplear: *notamment*

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## kyki

hola!
no cabe negar que = no se puede negar que?
gracias de antemano
kyki


----------



## Víctor Pérez

kyki said:


> hola!
> no cabe negar que = no se puede negar que?
> gracias de antemano
> kyki


Oui, c'est bien ça, *kyki:* no tiene sentido negar.


----------



## GURB

Hola
_no cabe negar que_*= on ne saurait nier que...*


----------



## Josu2000

Hola!!

Alguna manera de decir en francés "Cabe preguntarse...", pienso y no me acuerdo!
Gracias!!!


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Hola Josu
On peut se demander...


----------



## Josu2000

Hola! 
Gracias, es lo que tenía en mente, pero yo preguntaba más bien por una expresión literal en francés, ya que "on peut se demander" es "podemos preguntarnos". Os suena alhgo mejor? Es una buena traducción de todas formas, gracias


----------



## Paquita

Il y a lieu de se demander
Il convient de se demander
On peut naturellement se demander


----------



## lafolliedumonde

*Cabe pensar que* las actitudes sexistas no se manifiestan sólo ni necesariamente a través de la flexión de género,...
Traduir au français, merci.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Il y a lieu de penser...


----------



## lafolliedumonde

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## cisi

Voilà si vous pouvez m'aider avec ce texte serait très sympathique.

Voilà en français ce que je veut dire

*Résumé du texte en dix lignes :*
*Cómo nos afecta la globalización*

*Estamos ante una nueva forma de integración de los factores económicos, geográficos y culturales, que recibe el nombre de globalización. Un adelanto de las sorpresas que nos depara el nuevo milenio y que de una u otra manera nos afecta a todos. El colosal desarrollo de las comunicaciones, el transporte, la información y las computadoras ha provocado el encogimiento del globo terráqueo ( aunque su diámetro sigue siendo el mismo). El mar que Colón surcara desde Europa en dos meses para descubrir América se atraviesa ahora en unas horas de avión. El cable y la fibra óptica lo ponen a segundos de comunicación, amplificando las opresiones comerciales y culturales. La globalización no es el resultado de un proyecto estatal o privado, es consecuencia de la inexorable marcha de la evolución tecnológica y económica. Algo que debía ocurrir tarde o temprano, sin nadie a quien culpar. No es un hecho pasajero como la inflación o el déficit fiscal . Ha venido a quedarse con nosotros y tenemos que habituarnos a ella y hacerle frente. No cabe lamentarse.*

¿ Comme nous affecte la mondialisation ?
Nous avons devant une nouvelle forme d´intégration des facteurs économiques, géographiques et culturelles qui recevoir le nom de mondialisation.
Un avant-goût des surprises que le nouveau millénaire nous réserve et qui nous affecte tous d'une manière ou d'une autre.
Le colossal développement des communications, le transport, l´information et les ordinateurs ont provoqué le ¨le rétrécissement¨ du globe terraqué (bien que son diamètre ait continué le même) La mer qui Colomb sillonne d´Europe en deux moins pour découvrir l´Amérique, maintenant se traverse en quelques heures par avion. Le câble et la fibre optique le mettent aux seconds de communication, en amplifiant les opérations commerciaux et culturelles. 
La mondialisation n´est pas le résultat d´un projet de l'État ou privée, c´est conséquence de l`inexorable marche de l´évolution technologique et économique. Quelque chose qui devait advenir tôt ou tard sans personne a qui accus. Ce n´est pas un fait passager comme l´inflation ou le défit fiscal. On a venu a reste avec nous et nous devons habituer a cette et faire face. Il ne faut pas se lamenter


----------



## Gévy

Hola Cisi:

La corrección en profundidad de textos largos no está permitida en nuestro foro, norma 18.

Para contestar a tu pregunta del título, que es la única que podemos contestarte en este hilo:

*Il n'y a aucune raison de se lamenter.*

Si tienes más preguntas, abre tantos hilos como preguntas específicas. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## French Beginer

Hola a todos.

Tengo esta frase y no se como traducirla de manera mas exacta:

... De ahi, cabe resaltar que la arquitectura es el arte de conformar el espacio.

Sobre todo tengo duda en lo de "De ahi, cabe resaltar..."

Gracias


----------



## jprr

Hola,

cabe resaltar ~  il y a lieu de souligner que ...
aussi : ... il faut/faudrait souligner 
... il convient/ conviendrait de souligner ....
... en utilisant le conditionnel au lieu du présent si on souhaite gommer un peu le côté péremptoire de l'affirmation.


----------



## Vergari

Hola:

El _De ahí_ podría ser un _ainsi_, pero ¿podrías ampliar el contexto?

Saludos


----------



## French Beginer

Ahora mismo no tengo disponible el texto. Anteriormente explica algo en una frase. Y entonces viene esta frase:

De ahí (de lo que se ha dicho anteriormente), cabe destacar....


----------



## Loredon

íHola a todos y buenas noches!

¿Alguien, puede decirme lo que significa en francés *cabe preguntarse* :?
 
He aquí: el contexto de la frase: .

 Una vez digeridas las sorpresas, *cabe preguntarse* si esas acepciones "extrañas" que señala el diccionario de la RAE tienen sentido.
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Despues de lo anterior, es valido plantearse algunas interrogantes...


----------



## flljob

Es admisible preguntarse si esas acepciones...

Saludos


----------



## getabook

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

¿Cómo puedo traducir "*cabe destacar*"? La frase es la siguiente: 

"*Cabe destacar* que el artículo 438 de la Constitución dispone que la Corte emitirá un reporte previo..."

Lo que me causa problemas es la traducción de la palabra *"cabe"*. Lo traduje simplemente como: "*il est important de remarquer* *[ou signaler] *que l'article..."

¡Gracias de antemano por su ayuda!


----------



## esteban

Hola getabook:


En tu caso, contarías con varias posibilidades más o menos parecidas a tu propuesta:

Il est important de souligner que...
Il est à noter que...
Soulignons que...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## fredinmad

Hola,
En un contexto formal: "Il convient de noter/remarquer que..."
Saludos


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Ici on peut traduire "cabe" par "il y a lieu de" / "il convient de"


----------



## getabook

Veo que tengo varias opciones... 
¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## LolaJokers

Hola, quisiera saber cómo se puede traducir esta frase : "¿Qué consecuencias sociales y económicas cabe deducir de la actual crisis pesquera?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## galizano

Bonjour et bienvenu sur ce forum. 

Tu as à ta disposition, tout en haut de cette page, un dictionnaire. Si tu avais marqué "caber", ou" deducir" tu aurais eu ceci : http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/caber

http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/deducir; Bonne lecture.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Te damos al bienvenida.

Yo sugeriría: _Quelles __... pourrait-on tirer de ... ?_

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Sanja1

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo :

"(Hay una definición) Según esta definición, *cabría* pensar que la existencia del citado código y una transmisión sin interferencias garantizaría la comunicación adecuada."

Lo entiendo así: "Selon cette définition, nous *devrions* penser que l'existence du code cité...."

No estoy segura dl sentido de "caber", gracias de antemano por sy ayuda.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sanja1 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy traduciendo :
> 
> "(Hay una definición) Según esta definición, *cabría* pensar que la existencia del citado código y una transmisión sin interferencias garantizaría la comunicación adecuada."
> 
> Lo entiendo así: "Selon cette définition, nous *devrions* penser que l'existence du code cité...."
> 
> No estoy segura dl sentido de "caber", gracias de antemano por sy ayuda.


Le sens de *caber*, dans ce cas, est celui de 'ser posible', 'tener lugar': 
*
- il serait possible de...
*
- *il y a lieu de...*


----------



## Sanja1

Muchas gracias.


----------

